

The non-iPads - UtestMe
http://utestme.com/the-non-ipads/

======
phamilton
This is really hard to follow. The overall structure of the post is just
clunky. The grammar is also lacking (missing articles, non-sentences,
incorrect comma usage, etc.) which really makes it difficult to follow.

~~~
UtestMe
Good point; please let me know which are the grammar issues blocking the
understanding of the post and I'd be happy to correct them

